# Welches Headset? Digital oder Analog?



## Ares_Providence (2. August 2009)

so leute da nun rechts vorne arg dicke knattert bei dem medusa(habs an onbaord und Xonar D2X getestet) brauche ich ein neues:

Hier meine auswahl, naja mit dem medusa ging es klanglich hatte aber ein paar sachen wo es mir nimmer ganz so gefiehl.

LOGITECH G35 Surround Sound Headset (981-000117) USB 7.1 Enfällt

SPEED-LINK Medusa NX 5.1 (SL-8793-SBK) Klinke 5.1

SENNHEISER PC350 Stereo

SHARKOON X-Tatic Digital Headset 4044951008681 5.1.   Digital entfällt.
Sharkoon X-Tatic Digital Headset - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de hier mit bild.


Was wäre ne Klare Empfehlung?
Was der unterschied zwischen Analogen Sound und Digitalen Sound?


----------



## emmaspapa (2. August 2009)

Sennheiser, mein Tipp. Mit Medusa habe ich schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Gebrochener Bügel und die Ortung ist auch nicht besser als bei meinem Sennheiser PC151.


----------



## Ares_Providence (2. August 2009)

das ist mir bekannt ich hab da glück gehabt das NX ding soll ja nachgebessert worden sein.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2009)

Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Was der unterschied zwischen Analogen Sound und Digitalen Sound?


 der SOUND hängt ja zu 99% von der soundkarte und der qualität der kopfhörer selbst ab. du hast zwar nen minimalen theoretischen verlust durch die analoge übertragung per kabel, wenn du ein analoges headset an die soundkarte anschließt. aber wenn die soundkarte gut ist, dann klingt das immer noch besser als bei nem USB-headset, das ja eine (idR billige) soundkarte eingebaut hat. zudem geht ein teil vom budget in nem USB-headset ja auch eben für die eingebaue soundkarte drauf, d.h. ein 80€-USB-headset mit ner internen zB 20€-soundkarte ist an sich nur ein 60€-headset

wenn du also ne gute SKarte hast, dann nimm ein analoges headset, weil a) die karte in einem 80€-headset logischerweise ja auch nicht einer 50€ karte entspricht und b) das headset klanglich nicht einem 80€-analog entsprechen dürfte.


und surround vs. stereo: klar, bei stereo geht das budget voll auf die nur 2 kanöle und müßte auch besser sein als bei nem gleichteuren surround. aber wenn du halt surround "brauchst", musst du auch surround kaufen.


----------



## Ares_Providence (3. August 2009)

Okay, Räumliches hören wäre schon bei Egoshootern von vorteil.

Deinen Post entnehme ich dann das, wenn ich mir ein 5.1 hole am besten auf basis von Klinke holen sollte.


Als dann wäre noch das Medusa NZ und das Sharkoon X-tatic Analog zur auswahl.

Wenn einer noch ein gutes weiss kann er das ruhig hinzufügen, mal sehen ob MM noch welche da hat die man klanglich testen kann.

wie sieht es mit dem aus?
ROCCAT Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset (ROC-14-500)


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2009)

also, wenn du ne brauchbare soundkarte hast und dir das evtl. umstecken nicht nervt, dann lieber nicht USB, jo. 


das roccat: also, bei alternate nur 3 wertungen, aber alle 5 sterne. scheint also o.k zu sein.


----------

